# Count Solo 4 Meinungen/Erfahrungen



## bmgeddy (14. Juli 2019)

Hallo, nach langer Suche habe ich mich für das Count Solo 4 entschieden. Bevor ich es aber bestelle, würde ich gerne eure Meinungen oder Erfahrungen zu dem Bike wissen. 

LG


----------



## no.mis (15. Juli 2019)

Servus,
bin ebenfalls an dem Rad interessiert. Was planst du mit dem Rad alles zu fahren? Für Welche Größe hast du dich entschieden?
Vielleicht kennst du das Video noch nicht, ein Vergleich und Test vom Count Solo und Merida Big Nine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bmgeddy (15. Juli 2019)

Hallo,
bin 1,77 groß und ne Schrittlänge von 82cm und habe mich für M entschieden,sollte eigentlich passen. Habe leider nicht die möglichkeit es Probe zu fahren. Fahren werde ich vorwiegend Waldautobahn, Schotterpisten, Fahrradweg und mittelschwere Touren von 20 bis 40 km(Mittelgebirge/Sauerland). Video habe schon gesehen. Aber ich würde mich freuen wenn es einige hier geben würde, die das Bike schon haben und ihre Erfahrungen /Meinungen mittteilen könnten.

LG


----------



## styl0 (20. Juli 2019)

Ich habe das Count Solo 3 in XL. Das Bike fährt sich gut, vor allem richtig schnell.
Mein Anwendungsprofil ist etwas anders, bei mir gehts zwar auch über Waldautobahnen und Schotterwege, aber es geht eben auch mal ganz gern irgendwo steil bergab, mit vielen Wurzeln oder Steinen. Die Bremsen sind ein echter Schwachpunkt am Bike, obwohl ordentlich eingebremst, sind sie für mein Gefühl einfach nicht kräftig genug. Die außen liegenden Züge klappern bei mir gar nicht, bzw nur wenns mal wirklich ruppig wird. Aber da ist man meist ohnehin mit anderen Sachen beschäftigt 
Die Reifen habe ich gegen 2,3er Conti Race King getauscht, dass dürfte auch das Maximum sein was auf dem Bike geht.
Der Sattel hat sich im vorderen Bereich ziemlich abgenutzt bei mir, es sieht so aus als sich eine Folie (?)  gelöst hat. Nervig, aber kein Weltuntergang.
Achja: Die Felgen sind nur beklebt, wer möchte kann also den Look deutlich "cleaner" gestalten


----------

